# TuxOnIce do_hibernate error

## Shaoh

Hi. I'm running latest Gentoo stable (without ~x86), tuxonice-sources, and hibernate-script-1.97-r4

My problem is that when i try to hibernate from the console (or anywhere else), the script stop at the very last thing that needs to be done [99] which is doing the actual hibernation. It stops with the error:

```
 /usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/suspend2: line 562: echo: write error: Device or resource busy 
```

and returns to normal operation.

If i try to:

```
echo > /sys/power/tuxonice/do_hibernate
```

i just get:

```
bash: echo: write error: Device or resource busy
```

I've tried manually patch a vanilla kernel with the official patch from tuxonice, compile it, and reboot to it, but i get the same error.

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## darkeye

I encountered the same error. did you manage to solve it somehow?

----------

## apow2

Try dmesg to see the real problem. I've had the same problem because of a typo in my /etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf.

----------

## afb

Verify that your resume param is correct, if you use swapfile verify that resume=/dev/swap_partition

----------

